# Blanks Needed



## X35 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi
we need a good supplier of light grey heather t-shirt blanks 
first order 24K then 10 to 12 each month after that.
50polly 25cotton 25rayon 145gsm 
if there is someone out there that can do this please let us know
we are in California 
cheers


----------



## FairPriceShirts (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello Do you still need it? We can give you a good deal.


----------



## X35 (Jul 4, 2012)

FairPriceShirts said:


> Hello Do you still need it? We can give you a good deal.


ok lets discuss your product and price - cheers


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Call SanMar. They give pricing specials on high volume


----------

